

The Pulley Paradox - 16BitTons
http://www.howtospotapsychopath.com/2012/06/12/the-pulley-paradox/

======
johngalt
Reminds me of 'How does a train stay on the tracks?'
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7h4OtFDnYE>

